# New Arowana



## RAZOR_TOOTH (Jun 22, 2006)

Hi everyone.. 
Just picked up an Arowana to add to my collection. It was sold to me as a Jardini, is this correct ?
I collect mostly different species of Piranha but just had to have this guy.
What do you think ? 
R.T.


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

yup that is correct, hey problem with arowanas you always wana more lol


----------



## RAZOR_TOOTH (Jun 22, 2006)

Hi, thanks for the reply..
He's around 7-8 inches. I picked him up for 60 bucks.

R.T.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Good deal-Hope you got the guy solo-Nice pattern also...


----------



## RAZOR_TOOTH (Jun 22, 2006)

Hey thanks AK.. He's alone in a 125.

R.T.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

RAZOR_TOOTH said:


> Hey thanks AK.. He's alone in a 125.
> 
> R.T.


Good to hear.....Truelly a neat fish to own man-Personality is unreal with em....


----------



## HENNESSY (Jun 26, 2008)

nice jardini. i had one for about 4 years, then one day he was found on the floor. one of my favorite fishes.


----------



## BigFishKeeper (Jul 16, 2008)

I have a 8'' Jardini and got to tell you there great fish! Mine is a peacuful one he lives with other fish!


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

BigFishKeeper said:


> I have a 8'' Jardini and got to tell you there great fish! Mine is a peacuful one he lives with other fish!


Just wait...they don't start to really get aggressive til around 10-12". Mine was raised in a community up until that point and then he ended up spending his days in a 72 x 24" tank completely by himself.


----------



## ballistic (Dec 26, 2007)

nice fish..nice pick up..
fawkin pet store by my house would sell a 8inch silver for 100$

got my 18" silver for 70$

ive always liked the reg arowanas over the jardinis..


----------



## philbert (Mar 8, 2007)

i have never had one, but id like one!


----------



## iLucas (Oct 6, 2008)

i've seen a huge one that is fed whole salmon fillets, his head is bigger than my own :yikes:


----------



## Yanfloist (Oct 1, 2007)

that's a great fish. you will be very happy in the years to come. i got my in october of 08 at 8 inches and now it is just shy of a foot. they have a great appetite and are not shy to eat in front of you. looks like yours has a bit of fin healing to do. when it does heal, there should be a dark purple color rim around the fins.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

awesome fish. 
ive always like the look of Arowana's. never kept one though


----------



## exodon king (Mar 25, 2009)

BigFishKeeper said:


> I have a 8'' Jardini and got to tell you there great fish! Mine is a peacuful one he lives with other fish!


indeed.
they dont always need to be kept alone, contrary to popular belief. most people ust refuse to put in the work to do it right.

w00t 4 another comm jar


----------

